# Welche Software zur Vereinsverwaltung?



## Wertachfischer_KF (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Verein nutzt seit einigen Jahren eine browserbasierte Software zur Mitgliederverwaltung. Leider stellt der Anbieter "WM Vereinsverwaltung" das Angebot demnächst ein. Daher ist unser Verein auf der Suche nach einer anderen Software. Soweit ich aus unserer Vorstandschaft gehört habe, sind ähnliche Verwaltungstools deutlich teurer und für die Bedürfnisse unseres Vereins viel zu umfangreich.

Über WM-Angelverein nutzen wir hauptsächlich die Mitgliederverwaltung. Hier lassen sich sämtliche Daten zu unseren rund 150 Mitgliedern hinterlegen. Auch Arbeitsstunden verwaltet das Programm. Dabei können unterschiedliche Arbeitsstundensätze für aktive Mitglieder, Senioren und Jugend hinterlegt werden. Integriert ist auch ein E-Mail-Verteiler, den wir für die Mitgliederkommunikation nutzen. Auch Statistiken zu Besatz und Gewässer können die Gewässerwarte in dem Tool pflegen.
Wer sich ein Bild von der bisherigen Software machen möchte, findet hier alle Infos: https://www.wm-verein-system.de/programm-versionen/version-angelvereine.html

Jetzt möchte ich mich hier gerne mal umhören, wie eure Vereine die Mitgliederverwaltung organisieren. Könnt ihr eine Software empfehlen, die sich für Fischereivereine eignet? Wichtig wäre noch, dass die Software online läuft - idealerweise über den Internetbrowser. Denn es müssen mehrere Vorstände darauf zugreifen können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Oktober 2021)

Wir nutzen den GLS Vereinsmeister und sind sehr zufrieden: https://www.vereinsmeister.de/
Man ist auf kein Cloud-Angebot angewiesen und die  angebotene Datensynchronisation (basierend auf der Microsoft Azure Cloud) zwischen den Vorstands- und Verwaltungsmitgliedern ist für gemeinnützige Vereine kostenlos, wenn man dies bei Microsoft Azure beantragt.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

danke für den Tipp zu Vereinsmeister. Der Funktionsumfang sieht schonmal gut aus. So wie ich die Angaben im Shop verstehe, handelt sich bei den Versionen Standard und Professional nur um Einzelplatz-Lizenzen. Bei der teuren Network-Edition heißt es "für bis zu 3 Anwender". Unsere Vorstandschaft besteht jedoch aus 9 Personen. 

Ich weiß momentan nicht, wie viel uns das bisherige Verwaltungstool gekostet hat. Aber 500 Euro (Network-Edition) kommt mir schon ziemlich viel vor. Ich sammle hier einfach mal sämtliche Vorschläge und gebe sie an den Vorstand weiter. Bin in das Projekt Mitgliederverwaltung eigentlich gar nicht eingebunden. Bin aber einer der Wenigen aus unserem Verein, der im Forum aktiv ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Oktober 2021)

Erkundigt euch doch mal bei eurer Bank / Sparkasse, ob die so was im Angebot hat. Weiß das früher von einem anderen Verein, das da die Software von der Sparkasse kam.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Erkundigt euch doch mal bei eurer Bank / Sparkasse, ob die so was im Angebot hat. Weiß das früher von einem anderen Verein, das da die Software von der Sparkasse kam.


Darauf wäre ich so nie gekommen. Wenn man darüber nachdenkt, aber gar nicht so abwegig. Schließlich ist in diesen Programmen ja oftmals auch eine Onlinebanking-Funktion integriert. Habe auch gerade eine Webseite zu dem Angebot der Sparkasse gefunden. Kommt auf die Liste.


----------



## ElfeIris (2. November 2021)

Hi!
Wir nutzen das Programm JVerein, das aber nur eine allgemeine Vereinsverwaltung ist, ohne spezielle Möglichkeiten für Angelvereine.
Dafür ist das Programm kostenlos.
Wir haben über 900 Mitglieder und die Abwicklungen (Beiträge, Arbeitseinsätze) funktionieren gut und ohne Probleme.
Es wird im Moment wohl an einer Web Version des Programms gearbeitet.
Viele Grüße
Iris


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. November 2021)

Hallo,

wir nutzen derzeit MeinVerein von BuhlData als Teamwork Edition, Funktioniert bisher ganz gut nur die Teamwork Server sollen abgeschaltet werden damit die Leute auf die neue Cloudlösung umsteigen die für uns aber erstmal nichts ist. Das schöne an Mein Verein ist das es relativ leicht zu nutzen ist und die Möglichkeit bietet aus der Software heraus Briefe zu verschicken. Mal schauen wann für uns der harte Cut kommt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. November 2021)

In dem Zusammenhang interessiert mich, ob es bei euch nicht möglich ist, alle Mitglieder per Mail anzuschreiben.

Habe leider festgestellt, dass bei uns gefühlt 30% der Mitglieder keinen Internetzugang haben.  Besonders in der ü 70 Fraktion.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. November 2021)

Ist bei uns ähnlich. Ist aber auch bei einigen jüngeren so das sie es nicht schaffen eine aktuelle E-Mail Adresse anzugeben. Dafür erreichen wir mittlerweile über unsere Vereinsapp den großteil der Mitglieder.


----------



## kraftian (5. November 2021)

Bei den Sparkassen scheint es unterschiedliche Programme zur Vereinsverwaltung zu geben. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich recherchieren, dass  GLS Vereinsmeister, S-Verein oder auch SPG-Verein angeboten werden. Dies scheint von der Region anzuhängen oder dem Verbund, dem die Sparkasse angehört.
Andere Banken scheinen da ähnliche Angebote zu haben und ggf. auch bei anderen Banken nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. November 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ist bei uns ähnlich. Ist aber auch bei einigen jüngeren so das sie es nicht schaffen eine aktuelle E-Mail Adresse anzugeben. Dafür erreichen wir mittlerweile über unsere Vereinsapp den großteil der Mitglieder.



In meinem Verein kommunizieren wir Corona-bedningt mittlerweile fast ausschließlich über Email und vor allem WhatsApp. Von den 400 Mitgliedern haben 180 ein WhatsApp-Konto angegeben, 310 (natürlich teils überschneidend mit WhatApp) eine Email-Adresse und 46 sind nicht elektronisch erreichbar. Die müssen halt zur Monatsversammlung kommen und haben im Corona-Jahr 2020 zweimal pro Jahr einen Mrief mit den wesentlichen Themen aus dem Verein erhalten.

Ich schicke Monatsmitteilungen per Email (über das Programm Vereinsmeister) und WhatsApp raus, gleiches gilt für Arbeitsdienst-Angebote und kurzfristige Informationen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. November 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir nutzen derzeit MeinVerein von BuhlData als Teamwork Edition, Funktioniert bisher ganz gut nur die Teamwork Server sollen abgeschaltet werden damit die Leute auf die neue Cloudlösung umsteigen die für uns aber erstmal nichts ist. Das schöne an Mein Verein ist das es relativ leicht zu nutzen ist und die Möglichkeit bietet aus der Software heraus Briefe zu verschicken. Mal schauen wann für uns der harte Cut kommt.
> 
> ...



Die Cloud-Angebote sind zu teuer. Beim Vereinsmeister zahlt man einmalig, die Synchronisation über MS Azure Cloud ist für gemeinnützige Vereine kostenlos (ist halt etwas Aufwand, das zu beantragen) und alles passt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Cloud-Angebote sind zu teuer. Beim Vereinsmeister zahlt man einmalig, die Synchronisation über MS Azure Cloud ist für gemeinnützige Vereine kostenlos (ist halt etwas Aufwand, das zu beantragen) und alles passt.



Naja, zu teuer ist immer ne Frage was die an Leistung abliefern. Wenn die Nummer am Ende simpel Nutzbar, vernüftig funktioniert und uns weiterhin die Schnittstelle zur Post bietet darf das ganze ruhig was kosten. Spart im Vorstand ja ne Menge Zeit die im Vorstand oder privat sinnvoller genutzt werden kann.

Ist dasselbe beim Angelplätze bauen, können das sehr günstig machen und müssen da jedes Jahr wieder dran oder machen das einmal richtig und das kostet dann halt eckig Geld. Wir haben uns für die zweite Variante entschieden.


----------



## MatthiasFischerfreund (9. November 2022)

coole Punkte. Habe jetzt mal einfach Google gefragt und da taucht campai.com auf. Das sieht modern und frisch aus. Mit 24 Euro für 100 Mitglieder aber auch intensiv, aber von den Funktionen her nicht schlecht. Die haben auch digitale Ausweise für die Mitglieder integriert. Hat da einer schon Erfahrung gemacht? Alternativ gibt es diese Version auf Nachfrage von denen auch günstiger als Vereinsfuchs.de für 60 Euro im Jahr. Beides cloudbasiert und unbegrenzt nutzbar.


----------



## Bronni (9. November 2022)

Wir erreichen etwa 3/4 unserer Mitglieder über unseren Mail-Verteiler. Die älteren Mitglieder haben oft leider keine Mail-Adresse und einige jüngere, von denen man ausgehen kann, dass sie das Internet nutzen, teilen sie uns nicht mit, warum auch immer. In den dann notwendigen Anschreiben bitte ich immer um die Mail-Adresse, habe aber wenig Erfolg. Für mich unverständlich, da doch die Einrichtung einer neuen Mail-Adresse nur für den Verein heute kein Hindernis mehr sein sollte.
Hinsichtlich einer passenden Software für die Vereinsverwaltung werde ich mal auf der Homepage unserer Sparkasse nachschauen, danke für den Tipp.


----------

